# Massy Ferguson 50



## 716thmp (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a MF 50 that has been sitting in barn for the last 3years. It was put away running and I bought it sight unseen based on the sellers remarks. And I now own a 1958 MF 50 that does not start. What I know is the engine is not stuck, the battery is bad and the seller thinks it is not getting gas. I purchased manuals and open to any suggestions that members can make.
It has a gas engine, good tires, and the metal is good. So I either have a great tractor that needs to be brought back to life; or a boat anchor. The wife thinks I crazy for buying a non running tractor when I already have Farmall H, FarmallM, and Case CK930.
I know I will need a lot of help from the members. And I will try to not be a pain.
My first troubleshooting will be seeing if I have fuel to float bowl, then carburetor, and finally spark plugs. I will try to post my progress along with screw-ups, wish me good luck. I will need it. THANK You


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

As a rule of thumb these older Masseys are excellent tractors. AGCO has an on-line parts manual with drawings of the components that will be very helpful in conjunction with your manuals.
Specifically, these Masseys of that era used a fitting in the bottom of the fuel tank that has either a brass nipple with cross slots or a fine screen that inserts into the tank. That fitting clogs with rust and fuel debris and stops the flow to the carburetor. Refer to this link for a drawing:
http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/651291

It is also highly probable the carburetor is clogged with the dried residue of old fuel, and may well require cleaning or renewal. You are going to engage a process of elimination to trace a fuel related issue.


----------

